# Issue with ILR personal appointment



## shiv123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

I went for the 9:00 AM ILR appointment along with my wife to sheffield PEO. Our biometric was done by 9:40 AM and then we kept on waiting until 11:30 when a member of the staff comes and start talking to me rudely. He starts off by saying that i will go through the application in front of you( and i was thinking what the hell was he doing with the application for the past 2 hours then)

Then he asks me some more questions about salary and number of days out of the country, for which i point out the relevant sections in the application form and show the stickies marking the same

Then he says that my wife's LIUK test results were still not there in the system(although she had given it three days back) and then he says that the letter from my accountant lacks details. I ask him what details he needs, then he says that the membership of ICAS is not mentioned for which i call up the accountant and get the detail(although i have never heard anyone ask for the membership number). 

Then after some time he says that he is not able to reach ICAS to confirm the details that i gave and hence he cant give me the decision on the same day. I told him that i am willing to wait for as long as it takes, then he says that he will not be able to give me the decision as he has some checks to do

Now what i dont understand is, were his systems down(he kept on saying time and again that the systems are very slow) or is there something amiss for which he will reject the application

He has given me the same 0870 number and asked me to get in touch to get updates, but when i call them up they say that if the application is not more than 6 months old, then will not be able to provide any information., I did tell the agent that i had applied in person, to which he replies that if the decision is not made on the day, then it doesnt matter and there is no SLA also to be followed by UKBA

I am not sure what i should be doing now. I am currently on Tier 1(which runs out on 4th August and i dont even know if i will get my PR). If they reject(for whatever reason), then what options do i have? I am currently looking for a job, and i am sure that this visa status is going to be an impediment

Any suggestions/advice guys?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shiv123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went for the 9:00 AM ILR appointment along with my wife to sheffield PEO. Our biometric was done by 9:40 AM and then we kept on waiting until 11:30 when a member of the staff comes and start talking to me rudely. He starts off by saying that i will go through the application in front of you( and i was thinking what the hell was he doing with the application for the past 2 hours then)
> 
> ...


I'm sure others will chip in with their thoughts and advice, but I as a responsible MOD would only say that since the points at issue deal with some specific points of your application, and since we don't have the details you've submitted, you should speak to an accredited legal advisor and follow their advice. None of us is in a position to help.


----------



## madul (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

i thought i am the only one. Well went to PEO in Sheffield on Thursday, they took all docs and other BRP required, then after 2 hours came and said that all the documents are fine, apart from extra 55 days i have spent over the limit for the last 5 years. I told to the worker that I have submitted an explanation letter as well as employers confirmation letter, so there is no reason to delay the decision. But the case worker told me that the senior worker cannot make a decision today and i have to wait. I asked how long they told me to wait a week. Then i asked for personal details of the caseworker, he has provided me with the general phone number and his name only without last name. So im just waiting till next thursday, and if i dont get a decision by that time, i am planning to personally go there again and request my money back as well as documents, i did not pay for standard 6 months services, for them to keep my documents that long, thats why i have paid more to get the decision the same day.............plus i could have understand this delay, if there were no explanaitions and confirmation letters or any documents missing. For me it just looks like money making process and cheating people with same day service. 

The thing is before applying in person i have consulted with solicitor and solicitor explained what i have to do about these extra days, which i did according to requirements. SO this is not fair to cheat people like this in this case the UKBA if they cannot make a decision the same day they have to return documents and money and ask to apply by post, not charging same day service and force people to be stressed for unknown period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In fact im also going to right complaint about all these...........as i am not happy with such unfairness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope this problem will be resolved soon.................


----------



## madul (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

if they reject your application for whatever reason you will have to appeal, and obviously will need legal advice on it, as otherwise it's gonnabe tough! 

hope you will get positive decision!


----------

